# AZ southern outing



## ALLSKIING (Jan 2, 2007)

Where does everybody want it this year?


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hunter is now too far from my house:sad: but any of the other mountains listed would be fine. I voted for Berkshire East, but they are only worth it if the natural snowfall ever comes around, or else Mount Snow would be a better pick.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like to hit BEast again, hopefully with good snow this time though.  I'd also like to finally try Jiminy, so either of those would work for me.  Hunter is good too, but it's a haul for some folks, the other choices seem more centralized.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 2, 2007)

i'd vote for magic or berkshire east.  but i'll do whatever you guys decide on.


----------



## MarkC (Jan 3, 2007)

Whatever day we decide to go I am sure we will get a good 30" dump so my vote will have to be bobcat.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jiminy is my first choice.  BEast is a close second.


----------



## roark (Jan 3, 2007)

Sneax or Magic. 'Cause I'm cheap and have passes there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2007)

roark said:


> Sneax or Magic. 'Cause I'm cheap and have passes there.



Good point.  I have a free mid-week pass to Snow.  And since my planned first visit to snow was cancelled...  I'm up for whatever.


----------



## zook (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm good with either one of those. Jiminy and Hunter are probably closer to me. 

I also have a mid-week ticket to Mt. Snow so that would be nice to use


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

BEast has been a gathering spot for two years running and works out great for CT and Eastern Mass folks, but not so good for NY folks. BEast really shines when there is a lot of natural; otherwise Jiminy is a better choice. Snow might be doable for more folks in Northern NE as well. All in all, I really don't care and would ski any of them. The bigger question is a weekday or a weekend? If a Saturday, I'm likely out. Sundays are a bit better and Fridays are the best for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> BEast has been a gathering spot for two years running and works out great for CT and Eastern Mass folks, but not so good for NY folks. BEast really shines when there is a lot of natural; otherwise Jiminy is a better choice. Snow might be doable for more folks in Northern NE as well. All in all, I really don't care and would ski any of them. The bigger question is a weekday or a weekend? If a Saturday, I'm likely out. Sundays are a bit better and Fridays are the best for me.



I like Fridays.  Its usually quiet before lunch and the wife won't get on my case because she will be working anyway.  If we are shooting for a weekend, Sunday would be better.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

I shouls also mention that we already had a HUGE Hunter gathering this season so while that went over well, it might be nice to try a new place. I'm up for Magic as well.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> I shouls also mention that we already had a HUGE Hunter gathering this season so while that went over well, it might be nice to try a new place. I'm up for Magic as well.



I'd go for Magic...or Hunter.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> The bigger question is a weekday or a weekend? If a Saturday, I'm likely out. Sundays are a bit better and Fridays are the best for me.



Same here...



Greg said:


> I shouls also mention that we already had a HUGE Hunter gathering this season so while that went over well, it might be nice to try a new place. I'm up for Magic as well.



Good point.  I'd also like to hit Magic again, hopefully after some good snow fall.


----------



## roark (Jan 3, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Same here...
> 
> Good point. I'd also like to hit Magic again, hopefully after some good snow fall.


 
Magic might be more dependent on natural snow than BEast... but is my 1st choice...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2007)

I probably would do a mid week day at Snow. Got the pass never been there.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah magic is only worth it with some natural but....... Redline would bring out the 
huckelberries in all of us.  make for a fun day for sure!


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2007)

2knees said:


> yeah magic is only worth it with some natural but....... Redline would bring out the
> huckelberries in all of us.  make for a fun day for sure!


Hmmm.....Redline:







Never skied it. Didn't have the balls, nor probably the skills to try it the one time I was there. I might give it a whirl now...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2007)

oh HELL yeah.  nice pic.  

again.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2007)

and who's gonna sack up and ski blackline?  never done it myself.  not that there is any snow around but i can dream.......


----------



## Sky (Jan 3, 2007)

If it's in MA or VT...I'm willing to make it work.

Tough call with snow lacking.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2007)

MT Snow has the most votes. I will leave it up for another day and then start a poll on what day is best.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> MT Snow has the most votes. I will leave it up for another day and then start a poll on what day is best.



That's because you didn't put Magic in the choices...


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 4, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's because you didn't put Magic in the choices...



...or Plattekill


----------



## jct (Jan 4, 2007)

Berkshire East or Mt Snow are good for me.  We need some snow though!  When are we thinking we might do this?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2007)

jct said:


> Berkshire East or Mt Snow are good for me.  We need some snow though!  When are we thinking we might do this?


I am thinking some time in Feb.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 4, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I am thinking some time in Feb.


 
From the 14th to the 23rd of February I will be out west, so hopefully we can meet up early or late in the month.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 4, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> From the 14th to the 23rd of February I will be out west, so hopefully we can meet up early or late in the month.



Ok then let's make it on the 20th.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 4, 2007)

I voted for BEast because, assuming there's snow, it's the most interesting mountain that happens to be the closest to me of all the choices.  I skied there for a day last week after Christmas (in marginal conditions obviously) but the terrain really intrigues me (after taking a look at it last week).  It's also one of the best values for a day ticket (unless you have an ASC pass).

In all honesty, I'd go to any of the places mentioned although Magic would also be at the top of my list.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 4, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ok then let's make it on the 20th.


 

Ha. Ha, Ha


----------



## roark (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll be out west the 8th to through the 13th.


----------

